# B6 A4 (2004) - How-to Remove Speedo Cluster



## alphazero (Aug 16, 2000)

Help.
I have removed the lower left and lower right screws on the cluster, but having a hell of a time getting the whole cluster out of it's hole.
The removal procedure "looks" similar to my B5, but I am having a lot more trouble with this one.... 
I have managed to move the cluster out of its whole about 1"... but that's it, and I don't want to break anything.
Any help?!


----------



## alphazero (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: B6 A4 (2004) - How-to Remove Speedo Cluster (alphazero)*

Oops... not one for pointless posts. I just found my answer.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int64.shtml
For the record, I totally recommend a Google search over an MSN search anyday.


----------

